# Daten von über einer Million Kunden bei Neckermann.de gestohlen



## Newsfeed (31 Mai 2011)

Hacker haben beim Onlinehändler Neckermann.de Kundendaten von 1,2 Millionen Gewinnspielteilnehmern gestohlen. Der Hauptserver mit den Daten aller Kunden des Onlineshops soll nicht betroffen sein. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

